# Tambor door router bit set



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

This question is from zarpman in Melbourne,Fl. Has anyone used the tambor door router bit set by Amana (Lonnie Bird) endorses. I built a roll top desk years ago and to make the slats for the tambor door took for ever. I saw Lonnie Bird advertise the new Amana tambor door set and it looks a lot easier to make these doors. I would like to know if the set is worth the money and if I should invest in a set. The video showed that no canvas backing was used and they went together real easy.If anyone could guide me about this subject and set me to making another roll top desk I would appreciate it. Thank You the zarpman.:


----------

